# LT 15 Woodmiser



## Billnoe57 (Nov 24, 2011)

A fellow nearby is selling his LT 15 Woodmiser for $3000. It is in good shape. Is that a good mill and how does the price seem to you? Thanks!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, I think it's a great price. It's half price of what a new one costs. I always suggest someone to look at other comparable mills from other companies before buying a WM but for that price in that shape I don't think you can beat it. I don't think it will be around long at that price better get it if you're going to. Plus WM support is off the charts, and you get it when you buy a used mill just as if it were new. Their support motto is "If it has our name on it, we support it.".

Not the warranty if it's already run out, but you get unlimited phone support. You won't likely need it for an LT15 though. Not any electronics -pretty straight forward design.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with TT. If the mill is in good condition, that's a killer deal.


----------

